# Carrying shoes



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm a very long-time cyclist, but I've never toured. Several club members & I are planning to ride from the Cleve. Ohio area to Albany, N.Y. & back. We'll be staying in motels rather than camping. I have a trunk rack with a LARGE bag, a big handlebar bag and, if needed, a small to medium sized backpack. I have experience with all the bags, because I'm a long-time commuter.

Questions:

1. I'll be wearing Sidis with Look cleats, so I need to take other shoes. Since I wear size 48, how should I carry them? They wont fit in any bag I have.

2. For a "credit card" trip, do I have enough carrying capacity, shoes not withstanding?


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

It depends on the type of ride. If you're not planning to do a lot of walking around, a pair of sandals would suffice, and pack pretty small. Or you could strap them to the outside of one of your bags. If you need a real pair of shoes, I would find a way to strap them to the outside of the trunk bag (In plastic bags).


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I'm a very long-time cyclist, but I've never toured. Several club members & I are planning to ride from the Cleve. Ohio area to Albany, N.Y. & back. We'll be staying in motels rather than camping. I have a trunk rack with a LARGE bag, a big handlebar bag and, if needed, a small to medium sized backpack. I have experience with all the bags, because I'm a long-time commuter.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...



I would definately go with the flip flops. Bungie them on the outside of your trunk rack. When I did credit card tours, I carried some running shorts, a t-shirt, travel size toothpaste and brush, deodorant, and an extra pair of bib shorts. The hotel had everything else I needed. I would wash out my shorts and if they weren't dry the next morning, I bungied them to the rack to dry in the sun while I rode. I wore the same jersey every day. Everything fit in my trunk bag including a spare tire, two tubes, minitool, and a minipump. I mostly rode alone. Could be the one jersey thing.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

I would skip the backpack if possible. Even a light one will start to weigh down after a while and your shoulders will thank you for it. Agree with Bill on the sandals. I usually have my Tevas with me and just strap them or use a carabiner to clip them on somewhere. As for jerseys, they don't take that much space, so bring two. They're easy to wash and dry.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Good note on the back pack, but I think the problem (depending on the time of year) with a backpack is not getting air across your back.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

cleat covers and flip flops, or maybe you could strap shoes to the sides of trunk rack... 

a trunk rack and handlebar bag ought to suffice, but you should gather up what you plan to take and see for sure... if you have a regular rack maybe some lightweight panniers if not enough space... I would avoid a backpack, and for long hauls not a messenger bag either


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

Flip flops. But spend a few bucks more on them than drugstore sandals, you'll want to baby your feet a little bit after biking all day. Or go the Chaco/Teva route if you need to be walking all over the place when not on the bike.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

The best place to carry shoes and other items is in your friends pack.
give him a few bucks at the start to buy you and he coffee. You stay outside and 'watch the bikes' then when friend/chump is inside load all your heavy stuff in his bag. Hey, what are friends for?!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*That be mean!*



dfleck said:


> The best place to carry shoes and other items is in your friends pack.
> give him a few bucks at the start to buy you and he coffee. You stay outside and 'watch the bikes' then when friend/chump is inside load all your heavy stuff in his bag. Hey, what are friends for?!


Probably counter-productive, too. After he finds it, the next time he watches the bikes when you go pee the bottom of your rack trunk will mysteriously fill up with rocks, which you won't discover until you reach the top of the next long hill.

;-)


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

Do a dry run of packing up all your stuff and see if there is room left over in the trunk bag for the shoes, or tie them on to the outside using the laces. If there's rain in the forecast, pack them in plastic and bungee to the trunk bag. I prefer regular shoes to sandals, but take your pick.

Avoid the backpack if possible - it will make your back hot and fatigue your shoulders. The only reason I carry anything on my back is for the 3 liters of water in my camelback to get me through the 100*F Texas summer days.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

nonsleepingjon said:


> Do a dry run of packing up all your stuff and see if there is room left over in the trunk bag for the shoes, or tie them on to the outside using the laces. If there's rain in the forecast, pack them in plastic and bungee to the trunk bag. I prefer regular shoes to sandals, but take your pick.
> 
> Avoid the backpack if possible - it will make your back hot and fatigue your shoulders. The only reason I carry anything on my back is for the 3 liters of water in my camelback to get me through the 100*F Texas summer days.


The shoes absolutely will not fit in the trunk bag even when it's empty. My back pack is a camelback. I didn't like it, so I took the bladder out & made it into a backpack. It has a couple of small extra pockets, but they don't amount to much. I've used for years while commuting to work.

I have sandals, which are comfy. Looks like I'll bungee them on to the trunk rack. I plan on taking 1 jersey & 1 pair of shorts. I'll wash them daily in the motel room. Since we won't be riding after 4-5 pm. I think they'll dry by morning.

Thanks for the suggestions everybody. I sure appreciate it.

BTW, I like the idea of having one of my buddies carry them. I'm gonna have to look into that.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree on the flipflops or (better yet) some decent sandals. Maybe some Crocs for that matter. But road shoes with Look cleats? I'd be looking to swap on some mtb pedals and shoes you can actually walk in. One thing that's nice to do on tours is take in the sights. Wandering around with Look cleats, even with covers, isn't exactly conducive to that. 

On drying clothes, do you know the roll-wet-clothes-in-a-towel-and-walk-on-it trick?


----------

